# Word from Luol Dengs agent



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Andre Alleyn was on TV here last night and said he`d just spoken to Luol Deng`s agent on the telephone and a deal for pau gasol was imminent 

Memphis want Ben gordon AND Luol Deng but chicago only want to give up one player,he did however say that Luol was preparing for a move within days


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

****. I love luol

Where on TV by the way? How reputable is this?

I don't think this deal is good even if its only Lu. Bulls should wait for the lottery pick.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

UK....he`s a co presenter on the nba live game`s on ch 5 (Last night was magic - mavericks) 

Its very reputable information,andre alleyn is a professional basketball coach and VERY close friend of Luol Deng

www.britball.com/profiles/andre_alleyne.htm


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

wow, so it's really gonna happen


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

This is going to come off as an "I'm just looking for flaws in preperation of him being traded" post, but there are a few things I've seen, some only recently, some quite dated, that lead me to think we've always liked Lou a bit more than the Bulls.

* The Bulls were quite ready to give him to the Pacers for Al Harrington, by all acounts I've seen
* And perhaps Richard Jefferson
* Who is his agent and why is he opening his trap anyway? Hint: I don't think he's a favorite of the Bulls. Arn Tellem is.
* Read the last Sam Smith Q&A. Sam gets a lot of grief, but when he's serious he's very good and he's very hooke in to the organization. And there's several points in there that I think reflect how the organization views Lou. And they aren't universally good.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

If that is true, it's ****ed up.

And I'm not just saying that because Luol Deng is my boo. And even if I'm just saying that because Luol Deng is my boo, that's ****ed up.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I will miss Deng. but we really, really need a player like Gasol!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> I've seen, some only recently, some quite dated, that lead me to think we've always liked Lou a bit more than the Bulls.


Also, during a Bulls post-game broadcast last season, the ESPN 1000 post game guy was talking about how members of the coaching staff were upset with his "selfish" tendencies. 

This was the official Bulls broadcast which usually just toes the company line for the most part.... not your typical post game bluster.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i'll believe it, when i see it.

can anyone imagine BenPauGo ?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> I will miss Deng. but we really, really need a player like Gasol!


Luol Deng is 21.

We don't need Gasol that bad.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Also, during a Bulls post-game broadcast last season, the ESPN 1000 post game guy was talking about how members of the coaching staff were upset with his "selfish" tendencies.
> 
> This was the official Bulls broadcast which usually just toes the company line for the most part.... not your typical post game bluster.


But that was last season. It appears that the opinion of the coaching staff has changed considerably since then, since Luol did when the starting spot over Noc in the offseason, and he's the one player who has not really experienced any fluctuation in playing time all season. He's also the only player to start every game.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

A move that includes Luol for Pau as the principals improves this team. I think you have to do it. Pau fits both into "win now" and "win later." I think that exploring such a move shows Pax isn't content to merely wait for all the younger guys to develop. He went out and got Wallace, and he wants to try to win while he's still capable of being a dominant force.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

The Truth said:


> But that was last season. It appears that the opinion of the coaching staff has changed considerably since then, since Luol did when the starting spot over Noc in the offseason, and he's the one player who has not really experienced any fluctuation in playing time all season. He's also the only player to start every game.



He started 78 games last season.

The reason he starts the games and has steady playing time is because he the clear best choice to start at SF. 

Its more than possible for the coaching staff to be somewhat upset with his attitude and still play the guy if he's clearly the best player.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

wow. I'm going to miss Deng but it takes alot to get back a quality player. Gasol provides so much more right now.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

www.starbury.com said:


> Andre Alleyn was on TV here last night and said he`d just spoken to Luol Deng`s agent on the telephone and a deal for pau gasol was imminent
> 
> Memphis want Ben gordon AND Luol Deng but chicago only want to give up one player,he did however say that Luol was preparing for a move within days


Thanks for the report. 

I'm on record as supporting a trade for Gasol with Deng as the primary. Like I said the other day, these guys are pieces on a chess board and I would consider that a good move towards capturing the king. But it will hurt a little. 

Deng is the only Bull since the Dynasty days that I can honestly say I'm a huge fan of. Don't get me wrong. Obviously I like Gordon, Hinrich, Chapu, TT, Thabo, Wallace, Chandler, Brand and hell even Curry and Crawford once upon a time before I soured on them. 

But since Pip was traded to Houston, there has never been that one guy that I really pulled for as a "favorite". That guy eventually turned up in Luol Deng. He's not only my favorite Bull, he's one of my favorite players in the entire NBA (along with KG - who is my superboo - Wade, Josh Howard, Dirk, Dwight Howard, Joe Johnson, and a few others).

I'm certainly not as convinced as a lot folks that a deal is necessarily going to get done and that its just a matter of time (we seem to be discounting the possibility that West is talking with other teams as well). But if a deal does get done with Lu as the primary, then I'm going to have to compose a "Luol Deng Update" thread immediately. :biggrin:


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

> * The Bulls were quite ready to give him to the Pacers for Al Harrington, by all acounts I've seen


You mean on draft day? If so, that hardly qualifies as evidence that the Bulls aren't high on Deng. 



> * And perhaps Richard Jefferson


But they didn't. 



> * Who is his agent and why is he opening his trap anyway? Hint: I don't think he's a favorite of the Bulls. Arn Tellem is.


I don't know. Who IS his agent. And does he have a bad history with the Bulls? Unlike many players in the past, I've never heard a peep out of Deng or his agent that would suggest a troubling relationship with the team. 



> * Read the last Sam Smith Q&A. Sam gets a lot of grief, but when he's serious he's very good and he's very hooke in to the organization. *And there's several points in there that I think reflect how the organization views Lou.* And they aren't universally good.


What are they? Admittedly I haven't read it. I'll check it out.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Ron Cey said:


> I'm certainly not as convinced as a lot folks that a deal is necessarily going to get done and that its just a matter of time (we seem to be discounting the possibility that West is talking with other teams as well). But if a deal does get done with Lu as the primary, then I'm going to have to compose a "Luol Deng Update" thread immediately. :biggrin:


There's a strong possibility nothing gets done until after the season. West is in no hurry.

I hate trades before they happen - I hate the speculation, I hate seeing players I like go, I'm not at all interested in playing at GM, but once trades happen, I'm over it. 

The waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

This DID get said, but Channel 5 has never broken a news story in it's history, so take it with a pinch of salt.

Luol Deng's agent is Leon Rose. Also agent of Eddy Curry, amongst others. Also Iverson, Eddie Jones, Rip Hamilton, and the insatiable Lynn Greer.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

If the Bulls trade Deng & PJ for Gasol they are getting the worse end of the trade IMO. Deng will be a better player than Gasol someday, and that day is not far off -- next year, the year after ... 

If the Bulls throw in the NY pick with Deng & PJ, Paxson should be fired for gullible stupidity. It would amount to trading Chandler, Deng and a good bit of the returns on Curry for Gasol. If Gasol was worth all that Memphis should be on a winning streak right now.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

McBulls said:


> If the Bulls trade Deng & PJ for Gasol they are getting the worse end of the trade IMO. Deng will be a better player than Gasol someday, and that day is not far off -- next year, the year after ...


I don't understand that line of thinking. 

It ignores position and balance for this particular team as constructed. 

This isn't fantasy basketball. It isn't as simple as comparing one player to another (though I can't agree that Deng will ever be better than Gasol, unless you are referring to Gasol when he's 33 and Deng is 28).


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

Ron Cey said:


> I don't understand that line of thinking.
> 
> It ignores position and balance for this particular team as constructed.
> 
> This isn't fantasy basketball. It isn't as simple as comparing one player to another (though I can't agree that Deng will ever be better than Gasol, unless you are referring to Gasol when he's 33 and Deng is 28).


The Penguin is subscribing to the Mr. Miagi School of Basketball Construction ("B-A-L-A-N-C-E!!!!!") Let's hope you're right and that Deng doesn't blow up like another former Bullie/ Dukie, Elton Brand...

I guess the good thing about this trade is that Pau syle of play is closer to Tyson's original HS scouting report than Tyson's actual NBA experience..Chandler taking it coast-to-coast, pulling up from 21, nothing but net..!":biggrin:


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Ron Cey said:


> I don't understand that line of thinking.
> 
> It ignores position and balance for this particular team as constructed.
> 
> This isn't fantasy basketball. It isn't as simple as comparing one player to another (though I can't agree that Deng will ever be better than Gasol, unless you are referring to Gasol when he's 33 and Deng is 28).


Statistically, Deng is already close to Gasol's numbers, except in blocks. His career has been a steady arithmetic progression upward. It's not unreasonable to extrapolate his production next year (age 22) to be 20/7.5/3, which is quite comparable to Gasol. As Deng fills out he'll make a fine power forward. Gasol is a couple of inches taller, but Deng has a long reach. Gasol is stronger (for now), but he's much slower and he's also 5 years older. 

Gasol is not that much better of a rebounder than Deng, and his great passing doesn't produce many more assists than Deng. They play different positions, but I can see Deng playing power forward in the future, while still having the speed to guard tall sfs on the perimeter -- something Gasol can't do.

At best, Deng for Gasol is an even trade. But what is being proposed is not an even trade. The Bulls must give Memphis an $8 million expiring contract, and, according to many people, other assets as well.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

So who is Luol's agent? Does this seem legit (The news report)?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Like I said, Leon Rose.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm so torn. I feel the way about Gordon people have said they felt about Luol here. But imagining a frontline of Luol Deng/Pau Gasol/Ben Wallace just sends shivers down my spine. That is a sick frontline on so many levels.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't know which Gasol thread to put this in, but I think Pax will surprise us. For some odd reason, my gut tells me it'll be a trade we are satisfied with and will net us Miller or guys like Dahntay Jones and Alexander Johnson in addition to Gasol.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

T.Shock said:


> I'm so torn. I feel the way about Gordon people have said they felt about Luol here. But imagining a frontline of Luol Deng/Pau Gasol/Ben Wallace just sends shivers down my spine. That is a sick frontline on so many levels.


And we would still play 3 vs 5 with Duhon being our PG. Can you imagine the horrible shooting out of a rotation of Kirk, Duhon, and Thabo? It would be UGLY.

For the sake of team balance, Deng is the logical choice. I am not liking one over another, but what is best for the team. None of them are my 'boos'.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Kudos to starbury for filling us in. Did they say how soon a deal would get done, or the exact players/picks involved?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

If Deng is traded I would start Khryapa. If not, the bench would be a wasteland offensively. Plus, Khryapa is the kind of jack-of-all trades that would complement the starting lineup pretty well, IMO.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> If Deng is traded I would start Khryapa. If not, the bench would be a wasteland offensively. Plus, Khryapa is the kind of jack-of-all trades that would complement the starting lineup pretty well, IMO.


I would prefer Adrian Griffin start if either of Deng or Gordon were traded. Unless Skiles changes his philosophy and doesn't feel he needs the scoring punch off the bench.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

McBulls said:


> If the Bulls trade Deng & PJ for Gasol they are getting the worse end of the trade IMO. Deng will be a better player than Gasol someday, and that day is not far off -- next year, the year after ...
> 
> If the Bulls throw in the NY pick with Deng & PJ, Paxson should be fired for gullible stupidity. It would amount to trading Chandler, Deng and a good bit of the returns on Curry for Gasol. If Gasol was worth all that Memphis should be on a winning streak right now.





Ron Cey said:


> I don't understand that line of thinking.
> 
> It ignores position and balance for this particular team as constructed.
> 
> This isn't fantasy basketball. It isn't as simple as comparing one player to another (though I can't agree that Deng will ever be better than Gasol, unless you are referring to Gasol when he's 33 and Deng is 28).





McBulls said:


> Statistically, Deng is already close to Gasol's numbers, except in blocks. His career has been a steady arithmetic progression upward. It's not unreasonable to extrapolate his production next year (age 22) to be 20/7.5/3, which is quite comparable to Gasol. As Deng fills out he'll make a fine power forward. Gasol is a couple of inches taller, but Deng has a long reach. Gasol is stronger (for now), but he's much slower and he's also 5 years older.
> 
> Gasol is not that much better of a rebounder than Deng, and his great passing doesn't produce many more assists than Deng. They play different positions, but I can see Deng playing power forward in the future, while still having the speed to guard tall sfs on the perimeter -- something Gasol can't do.
> 
> At best, Deng for Gasol is an even trade. But what is being proposed is not an even trade. The Bulls must give Memphis an $8 million expiring contract, and, according to many people, other assets as well.


I agree with McBulls' reasoning but not entirely with his conclusion. There are basically two questions here 1) how will Lu develop 1) how much should balance be valued (exactly how good Gasol is might be a third). 

Aside from the fact that I see Deng as more likely to develop a good long range stroke and become a prototypical three than add a lot of muscle and turn into a four (and admittedly this does heavily impact the future balance of the team), I'm pretty inclined to agree with McBulls' analysis of Lu's development. The average player improves quite a bit between the age of 21 and his prime so I agree that 20/7.5/3 is attainable next season and 23 and 8 is attainable in the long run. However, there is a legitimate argument to be made that Deng may peak earlier and therefore will not improve as much as the average player since he relies on skills and basketball IQ more than elite athleticism.

The importance of balance is very difficult to peg. Personally, I value the ability of post offense to keep defenses honest and spread the offense in addition to the fact that Noc, Griffin, and perhaps Thabo would be taking minutes from Brown and Allen enough that I'd be willing to deal Deng (with Brown) who I consider to be a more valuable commodity than Gasol in the long term. McBulls apparently values balance less than I do since he wouldn't throw in Brown and RC apparently values it more (or just values Deng differently in the long term) since he'd also throw in the NY pick. It's a tough call.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

McBulls said:


> Statistically, Deng is already close to Gasol's numbers, except in blocks. His career has been a steady arithmetic progression upward. It's not unreasonable to extrapolate his production next year (age 22) to be 20/7.5/3, which is quite comparable to Gasol. As Deng fills out he'll make a fine power forward. Gasol is a couple of inches taller, but Deng has a long reach. Gasol is stronger (for now), but he's much slower and he's also 5 years older.
> 
> Gasol is not that much better of a rebounder than Deng, and his great passing doesn't produce many more assists than Deng. They play different positions, but I can see Deng playing power forward in the future, while still having the speed to guard tall sfs on the perimeter -- something Gasol can't do.
> 
> At best, Deng for Gasol is an even trade. But what is being proposed is not an even trade. The Bulls must give Memphis an $8 million expiring contract, and, according to many people, other assets as well.


I agree with McBulls' thinking. Deng is a very good and still developing player. On the other hand, Gasol is not a great player, certainly not top 10, and probably not top 20 in the league. For having complete autonomy on his team, one would think he could put up over 20 points in a season.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

PJ Brown is a better starting PF than Griffin and Khryapa are as starting SFs. Khryapa is horrible. Griffin is a "spark" player, but that's it.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

What's to say Gasol won't average 20 ppg in the East?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

So Leon Rose leaked a story that Pau Gasol was about to be traded, and he leaked it to a British basketball coach?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> PJ Brown is a better starting PF than Griffin and Khryapa are as starting SFs. Khryapa is horrible. Griffin is a "spark" player, but that's it.


I think you underrate Khryapa and Griffin (or overrated PJ). Griffin started on a finals team last season and Portland fans are now clamouring to get Khryapa back.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

TripleDouble said:


> I think you underrate Khryapa and Griffin (or overrated PJ). Griffin started on a finals team last season and Portland fans are now clamouring to get Khryapa back.


If Luol leaves, Pax prepared for this very well. He knew if a trade opportunity came up, Luol would be an option to go, or we could lose Noce via FA. Getting VK and Griff were solid pickups. You can argue JR vs Griff, but Griff did start for the Mavs in the finals last year.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> PJ Brown is a better starting PF than Griffin and Khryapa are as starting SFs. Khryapa is horrible. Griffin is a "spark" player, but that's it.


The only time Khryapa really played was in preseaon, and he was brilliant.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Too many rumors and 'leaks' are occuring about this trade. It's done by Friday, or it won't be at all. If negotiations are really heated, they will make it work, otherwise there will be no compromise from both parties.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> Too many rumors and 'leaks' are occuring about this trade. It's done by Friday, or it won't be at all. If negotiations are really heated, they will make it work, otherwise there will be no compromise from both parties.


There is a whole month until the trading deadline.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Ron Cey said:


> There is a whole month until the trading deadline.


I know. But, if talks are serious and they cannot agree, I don't see it happening. West won't come back begging to Paxson thinking, hey, we want a lowball offer. The closer it gets to the deadline, more teams will be desperate to make a move. If Boston can win a few games and the Atlantic is even more wide open, they could trade the young guys so Gasol can team up with Pierce. GSW may be bound to make a few moves. 

Why would they agree later, if they can't agree now? Pax won't overpay then in desperation, and West won't take Duhon, Noce, and expirings. If they can't agree to a fair trade in value soon, I don't see it happening.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

I am really excited about the growth of this current team. I think you have got to give the core of deng, bengo, kirk, and noc at least until the end of the season to prove something. If another first round exit follows, then make a move. but not now, please not now.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

kirkisgod said:


> I am really excited about the growth of this current team. I think you have got to give the core of deng, bengo, kirk, and noc at least until the end of the season to prove something. If another first round exit follows, then make a move. but not now, please not now.


This core isn't good enough to win it all themselves. We'll see, but our inconsistancies and not being able to win on the road will allow us to win one round.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

isnt rudy gay a SF too? so why deng would be on the bench???


----------



## ChiSox (Jun 9, 2004)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> isnt rudy gay a SF too? so why deng would be on the bench???


Deng is very good player now and Gay is rookie with a lot of potential. The jury is out if he will develop to be as good or better than Deng.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

ChiSox said:


> Deng is very good player now and Gay is rookie with a lot of potential. The jury is out if he will develop to be as good or better than Deng.


Another pressing issue that needs to be addressed with Rudy Gay is whether or not he'd win in a fight against Florida State Wide Receiver DeCody ****.










v


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> So Leon Rose leaked a story that Pau Gasol was about to be traded, and he leaked it to a British basketball coach?


To cut a long story short,andre alleyn is a very close friend of Luol`s and has known him since childhood,he regularly speaks to him by live phone link at half time of the british nba broadcasts discussing nba life etc 

on the show last night he said he had spoken to Luol`s agent 2 hrs previously and had been told the gasol deal was in the pipeline and the details were being thrashed out,and that his client was preparing himself for a trade within the forthcoming days,nothing definitive but an honest view on what is actually happening from someone in the immediate loop


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Another pressing issue that needs to be addressed with Rudy Gay is whether or not he'd win in a fight against Florida State Wide Receiver DeCody ****.



I figure Gay would get **** in the end.

But my calculations include a serious fudge factor.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> PJ Brown is a better starting PF than Griffin and Khryapa are as starting SFs. Khryapa is horrible. Griffin is a "spark" player, but that's it.


I'm not sure if I'm lost in translation or to who you were replying to. However, if it's me I said that I would prefer Griffin starting if either of Gordon or Deng were traded for Gasol.

i.e.
Wallace
Gasol
Griffin
Gordon
Hinrich
6th Noc

OR

Wallace
Gasol
Deng
Griffin
Hinrich
6th Noc

It's amazing how Dallas fans blamed Avery for losing in the playoffs after reducing Griffin's role in the playoffs.

In terms of pure skill, yes I agree PJ is better PF than Griffin is a SF. Griffin is a "glue" guy in my book. How is he a "spark" player? Put me in coach and I'll go get that crucial steal if my man gets the ball, or I'll hit that open 18 footer if my man leaves me completely alone?


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

I still think Deng (if true) would be the best option in including him in the trade. We are deep in the SF position, Chapu would most likely get the starting spot. Griff or TT/TS would be a backup & Viktor would be an option as well.

Trading BG wouldn't make as much sense, although he can have bad games, ben can be explosive when the Bulls need scoring. I like how he's developing a Reggie miller-type flop in knowing the opposing team knows he is a threat, he shoots he has that leg kicked out or somehow falls to get the call. Having Gasol to be that post up threat would open the 3-point line to either Hinrich, Chapu, & BG.

I would miss Deng but the first two losses in the playoffs we really didn't have Deng the first year & even with him the second we still lost. We really didn't have that post player so for either of those losses. Getting someone like Gasol would help a great deal with opening the outside shooting and help ease the pressure for wallace.

I think that's why Pax decided on two SF-type players TT & TS (even though Sef can play the 1-3) & decided on Andre Barrett instead of Luke. Letting Du & deng go we can somehow trim a bit of salary as we can sign Chapu & BG to deals while having cheaper SF's in the rookies & there is probaby no way in knowing who we would get in the draft. Certainly trading for PGasol is the right thing to do, whether many agree or not.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Many thanks, Starbury.

A quick reality check here. The report was that the Grizz wants Deng AND Gordon, but the Bulls won't give up both. If this is accurate (it's consistent with what Paxson has said), how can anything be imminent? That's worlds apart in my book.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I wonder if, as already pointed out, Deng and Gay are both 21/20 and play the same position, the Grizz would throw in Gay if they were getting Deng and some other valuable players/picks in return.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> I wonder if, as already pointed out, Deng and Gay are both 21/20 and play the same position, the Grizz would throw in Gay if they were getting Deng and some other valuable players/picks in return.


I highly, highly doubt it. Unless we did Deng/Gordon/TT or something outrageous like that.

I imagine they think Deng and Gay can each get 30-35 minutes together at the 2-4 positions.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

MMMMMMMmmmmm...no. Memphis isn't going to "throw in" Rudy Gay.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> I highly, highly doubt it. Unless we did Deng/Gordon/TT or something outrageous like that.
> 
> I imagine they think Deng and Gay can each get 30-35 minutes together at the 2-4 positions.


That is a better answer than the one I came up with.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

ViciousFlogging said:


> I highly, highly doubt it. Unless we did Deng/Gordon/TT or something outrageous like that.
> 
> I imagine they think Deng and Gay can each get 30-35 minutes together at the 2-4 positions.


Well, of course we'd have to "sweeten the pot". For example, if they wanted the NYK pick, and we wouldn't give it up. Maybe they'd include Gay to get the pick. Just a thought. I doubt it too, but idk.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

I've seen Gay start at SG for Memphis in a few games this year, so maybe they can see him playing SG in the future. Memhpis are setting themselves up well for a good 10+ years with Deng, Gay and either Oden or Durant with their own pick.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Well, of course we'd have to "sweeten the pot". For example, if they wanted the NYK pick, and we wouldn't give it up. Maybe they'd include Gay to get the pick. Just a thought. I doubt it too, but idk.


Memphis' whole agenda if they trade Gasol is to blow it up and start over. When you do this, the only type of player you are interested in keeping on your team is the young talent. Gay is staying in Memphis. They acquired him on draft day because they believed in him, and I'm sure that hasn't changed.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I think the Bulls should have gone after Zach Randolph instead. Probably could have snagged Zach for PJ, Noc and the Knicks pick top 5 protected. But, Paul is a better player than ZBO. Personally I just think Ben and Deng along with a good big man would be better than Ben or Deng along with a good big man.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Git er dun


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah, I think Zach Randolph is the way to go. There isn't that much of a talent difference between him and Pau, and the price is right on Randolph. (aka we get to keep both Gordon and Deng).


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> Yeah, I think Zach Randolph is the way to go. There isn't that much of a talent difference between him and Pau, and the price is right on Randolph. (aka we get to keep both Gordon and Deng).


Randolph is 6"9 and damn near a blackhole

Gasol is 7"0 and is a much better defender & passer than ZBO


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The ROY said:


> Randolph is 6"9 and damn near a blackhole
> 
> Gasol is 7"0 and is a much better defender & passer than ZBO



Ben Gordon is a better player than Gasol. Luol Deng could be a better one by next year. There is no point in trading for Gasol if we have to give up Gordon and Deng. It'd be one thing if it was just Deng and Brown, but when you factor in that we're trading the pick also for a guy who is leading his team to last place....well call me crazy, but Jerry West is about to rip us off.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Ben Gordon is a better player than Gasol. Luol Deng could be a better one by next year. There is no point in trading for Gasol if we have to give up Gordon and Deng. It'd be one thing if it was just Deng and Brown, but when you factor in that we're trading the pick also for a guy who is leading his team to last place....well call me crazy, but Jerry West is about to rip us off.


The thing about the internet is you can never tell if someone has their tongue in their cheek. I hope you arent serious.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

rainman said:


> The thing about the internet is you can never tell if someone has their tongue in their cheek. I hope you arent serious.



Yeah, that's not what's happening here.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

rainman said:


> The thing about the internet is you can never tell if someone has their tongue in their cheek. I hope you arent serious.


I agree with most of what he said, particularly about the draft pick. Gordon and Deng are cheaper, younger, quicker, injury-free players whose present offensive production is comparable to Gasol's and whose future production is likely to exceed his. 

We are apparently giving West his choice of the two and are adding a 2 time DPOY forward with a large, money saving expiring contract. That should be more than enough to get an expensive big guy who sits on the bench calf-deep in ice every chance he gets and has never won a playoff game with his team in 6 years of trying. 

Memphis is a broke and broken franchise that is being chased out of town by its fans. It needs to save money. This trade will help, but Paxson is being too generous by offering a draft choice to boot. Hopefully it's not the NY lottery pick.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

When people bring up Z. Randolph...Wouldn't character become a concern?

You haven't been keeping up with your Chicago Bulls if you shrug those incidents off and think he would seriously be persued.


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

McBulls said:


> I agree with most of what he said, particularly about the draft pick. Gordon and Deng are cheaper, younger, quicker, injury-free players whose present offensive production is comparable to Gasol's and whose future production is likely to exceed his.
> 
> We are apparently giving West his choice of the two and are adding a 2 time DPOY forward with a large, money saving expiring contract. That should be more than enough to get an expensive big guy who sits on the bench calf-deep in ice every chance he gets and has never won a playoff game with his team in 6 years of trying.
> 
> Memphis is a broke and broken franchise that is being chased out of town by its fans. It needs to save money. This trade will help, but Paxson is being too generous by offering a draft choice to boot. Hopefully it's not the NY lottery pick.



Now, this is a sensible analysis if I've ever read one on this topic.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

McBulls said:


> Memphis is a broke and broken franchise that is being chased out of town by its fans. It needs to save money. This trade will help, but Paxson is being too generous by offering a draft choice to boot. Hopefully it's not the NY lottery pick.


I really don't think offering a future first rounder is a big deal. It'll likely be within 12 or 15 spots of the NY second rounders we have in '07 and '09 and that's not a huge difference that late in the draft.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

smARTmouf said:


> When people bring up Z. Randolph...Wouldn't character become a concern?
> 
> You haven't been keeping up with your Chicago Bulls if you shrug those incidents off and think he would seriously be persued.


Well if bringing in Zach Randolph, also means getting rid of Scott Skiles...I guess I'll have to deal with that. :cheers:


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

McBulls said:


> I agree with most of what he said, particularly about the draft pick. Gordon and Deng are cheaper, younger, quicker, injury-free players whose present offensive production is comparable to Gasol's and whose future production is likely to exceed his.
> 
> We are apparently giving West his choice of the two and are adding a 2 time DPOY forward with a large, money saving expiring contract. That should be more than enough to get an expensive big guy who sits on the bench calf-deep in ice every chance he gets and has never won a playoff game with his team in 6 years of trying.
> 
> Memphis is a broke and broken franchise that is being chased out of town by its fans. It needs to save money. This trade will help, but Paxson is being too generous by offering a draft choice to boot. Hopefully it's not the NY lottery pick.


The opposing view is Gasol is a skilled 7fter who is still only 26 years old and led his country to the world championship title and also led a Memphis team with no talent to a 50 win season. He's also a guy who can block a shot and draw a double team who will take a lot of heat off Ben Wallace on the frontline. Loul Deng and Ben Gordon are good players but anyone there think they are leading Chicago to the finals anytime soon?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

rainman said:


> The opposing view is Gasol is a skilled 7fter who is still only 26 years old and led his country to the world championship title and also led a Memphis team with no talent to a 50 win season. He's also a guy who can block a shot and draw a double team who will take a lot of heat off Ben Wallace on the frontline. Loul Deng and Ben Gordon are good players but anyone there think they are leading Chicago to the finals anytime soon?


Dwyane Wade and Lebron James and Carmelo Anthony couldn't lead the USA to a World Championship. Guess it would take more then just those three to trade for Gasol then.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> Well if bringing in Zach Randolph, also means getting rid of Scott Skiles...I guess I'll have to deal with that. :cheers:


From an earlier Ask Sam column:



> Despite what the Trail Blazers might say, they'd love to move Randolph. Some believe Bulls coach Scott Skiles could get through to him. They're both from Indiana and went to Michigan State. *Skiles has tried to help Randolph over the years through Spartans coach Tom Izzo.*
> 
> But it would be a heck of a risk, and probably too big of a contract for the Bulls to take on with Luol Deng, Ben Gordon and Andres Nocioni up for extensions after this season. Randolph has five years left at almost $15 million a year. The rebuilding Trail Blazers might take young players and expiring contracts. And they're near the bottom of the league again, so why not?
> 
> Last week was more of the same for Randolph. He was benched in a fourth quarter, got into an angry exchange with coach Nate McMillan over yet another laggard practice effort and had another off-court incident in which a visiting friend was arrested for drunken driving while in Randolph's car. The friend also allegedly had Randolph's handgun and had been waving it around at a club.


Ask Sam on Randolph and Skiles


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Memphis' whole agenda if they trade Gasol is to blow it up and start over. When you do this, the only type of player you are interested in keeping on your team is the young talent. Gay is staying in Memphis. They acquired him on draft day because they believed in him, and I'm sure that hasn't changed.


The main thing I was getting at, was would they be willing to give up Gay if it meant they got our pick....no Gay = no pick. Just a hypothetical. In other words, does Gay have more value than the NYK pick? 

If you had your choice, Rudy Gay, or the NYK pick, which would it be? First off, for the Bulls if we traded Deng...would Gay be more valuable than the pick? 2nd, if you're the Grizz and have just traded FOR Deng, would the pick have more value than Gay? They do play the same position after all. I think that if I had Deng, I'd take the pick. No Deng, I'd take Gay.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

narek said:


> From an earlier Ask Sam column:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Sam on Randolph and Skiles


nice find but wasn't Z-bo one and done with MSU? Why would Skiles care about him? I think Smith is trying to connect some dots without any evidence


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> Also, during a Bulls post-game broadcast last season, the ESPN 1000 post game guy was talking about how members of the coaching staff were upset with his "selfish" tendencies.
> 
> This was the official Bulls broadcast which usually just toes the company line for the most part.... not your typical post game bluster.


right way be damned someone on the team has to score consistently and its been Lu my boo and Ben freakin Gordon

If I had to say bye bye to anyone though it would be Lu m'boo , PJ, and the pick


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

McBulls said:


> If the Bulls trade Deng & PJ for Gasol they are getting the worse end of the trade IMO. Deng will be a better player than Gasol someday, and that day is not far off -- next year, the year after ...
> 
> If the Bulls throw in the NY pick with Deng & PJ, Paxson should be fired for gullible stupidity. It would amount to trading Chandler, Deng and a good bit of the returns on Curry for Gasol. If Gasol was worth all that Memphis should be on a winning streak right now.


Fair enough 

But don't look back in anger 

If we retained Wallace, Gasol , Nocioni , and Thomas at forward and Ben, Kirk and Thabo in the backcourt then hey baby chips and gravy

I think we may also rediscover the Ben Wallace we thought we were buying with a credible big playing alongside him


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> Ben Gordon is a better player than Gasol.


You have to be kidding right? You'd take a good SG over a very good PF? If you would have a chance to get Gasol with losing just Gordon and other stuff you jump into it. Gasol is easily TOP 5 PF in the league and you hesitate to trade small for Big?


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

Scipio said:


> You have to be kidding right? You'd take a good SG over a very good PF? If you would have a chance to get Gasol with losing just Gordon and other stuff you jump into it. Gasol is easily TOP 5 PF in the league and you hesitate to trade small for Big?



If he is so great then how come his game has not improved much since his rookie year . And How come he has still not won one playoff game yet . Meanwhile Gordon is having a career on a winng team and Pau is padding up stats on a bad team .


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

To get a 7 foot player who can give you 20/10 and is only 26 years old you are going to have to give up more than bench fodder. These type of players do not grow on trees. 

If we end up giving Deng, Brown's expiring deal, and our pick which is swapped with NY it is as good a deal as we are going to get. We have a small forward in Chapu who is very good, quite posibly as good or better than Deng all around. I would rather give Chapu, Wallace, Gasol, and Thomas all the playing time in the front court and keep our current back court.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Salvaged Ship said:


> To get a 7 foot player who can give you 20/10 and is only 26 years old you are going to have to give up more than bench fodder. These type of players do not grow on trees.
> 
> If we end up giving Deng, Brown's expiring deal, and our pick which is swapped with NY it is as good a deal as we are going to get. We have a small forward in Chapu who is very good, quite posibly as good or better than Deng all around. I would rather give Chapu, Wallace, Gasol, and Thomas all the playing time in the front court and keep our current back court.


Chapu is nowhere near Deng's level.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

The ROY said:


> Chapu is nowhere near Deng's level.


I wouldn't quite say that. Deng is averaging 17.9 ppg while Noc is at 15.6. Deng also happens to play 36.1 mpg to Noc's 28.4. I like Deng more but he's not that much better than Noc.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

SecretAgentGuy said:


> I wouldn't quite say that. Deng is averaging 17.9 ppg while Noc is at 15.6. Deng also happens to play 36.1 mpg to Noc's 28.4. I like Deng more but he's not that much better than Noc.


Deng has had a superior +/- to Noc each of the last 3 years. Noc flops around a lot more on D, but Deng is the guy that's more effective. He's 6 years younger and better. It's not really that close today and likely to be a huge gap in 5-7 years, IMHO.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

johnston797 said:


> Deng has had a superior +/- to Noc each of the last 3 years. Noc flops around a lot more on D, but Deng is the guy that's more effective. He's 6 years younger and better. It's not really that close today and likely to be a huge gap in 5-7 years, IMHO.


Fair enough. Deng is 21 and Noc is 27. In 5-7 years Noc won't be starter caliber and might not even be in the league. This is where the development of Thabo and Tyrus come into play.


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

trade deng already so Nocioni can start


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Nocioni said:


> trade deng already so Nocioni can start


Nah, noc would come off the bench for bench scoring

G Hinrich
G Gordon
F Thomas
F Gasol
C Wallace

that's the line-up right there


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Trading Nocioni, PJ and the NY pick for Pau is a reasonable trade for both teams. Throw in a couple of 2nd rounders to make it sweet.
--Nocioni & Pau are roughly the same age. 
--Pau may be a better player -- but not by that much.
--Nocioni and PJ are both expiring contracts. A resigned Nocioni and the draft pick will cost about as much as Gasol does long term -- but it will be two players not one.
--The lottery draft pick gives Memphis a lot of balls in the lottery this summer. They just could win it. In any case, they get two lottery picks in a strong draft.
-- So Memphis saves a little money, drafts a young big to replace Pau and uses the other lottery pick to get a quality guard. They get a chance to take a look at a couple of extra 2nd rounders or use them to move up in the draft. And they have the option of keeping Nocioni, who is a very good forward. Seems like a good plan to me. Jerry West should go for it. 

The Bulls do this trade because they have an abundance of 6'9" athletic forwards presently, and they need a taller, stronger inside presence. Pau is young enough that they can have a good run at the championship for 8 years or so without having to wait for a 2007 draftee to develop. TT is developing at a pace that will allow him to replace Wallace in four years (and I thing it just might take that long). Deng, Thomas, Sefolosha & Khryapa are more than adequate at small forward. The guard rotation would be the same as now:

PG Hinrich Duhon Sefolosha
SG Gordon Sefolosha Hinrich
SF Deng Khryapa Thomas 
PF Gasol Thomas Allen Khryapa
C Wallace Sweetney Allen

Gasol steps into Nocioni's current role without affecting team chemistry much. Bulls don't need to add anything to that team until Wallace retires.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

McBulls said:


> --Pau may be a better player [than Nocioni]-- but not by that much.


Pardon both my French and my unconstructive criticism, but are you ****ing crazy, McBulls?

Basically, if West has decided to gut rebuild and part ways with Gasol, the Bulls need him a hell of a lot more than Memphis does. There will be any number of suitors, either right now, right at the trading deadline, or during the off-season (and any subsequent off-seasons). As johnston aptly pointed out, Memphis's cupboard is so bare, West can just keep Gasol, showcase his excellent play for the rest of the league, and still lose a ton of games and get a top-4 pick this year.

There's a line that Paxson obviously can't cross, but you're kidding yourself if you think West's back is up against the wall or that he'll have to settle for "here's Nocioni; he's just as good as Gasol." This isn't like Portland's trading Wallace, or Philly dealing Iverson, or other examples of trades where extenuating circumstances forced a GM to accept pennies on the dollar. It's going to take a nice package to land Gasol, and we have the assets to make it happen. Right now, we have a significant edge over the rest of the league with respect to timing, and I sincerely hope Pax takes advantage of it, even if it hurts a bit. Deng, P.J., and TT OR the NYK pick for Gasol is an outstanding deal for the Chicago Bulls.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

McBulls said:


> I agree with most of what he said, particularly about the draft pick. Gordon and Deng are cheaper, younger, quicker, injury-free players whose present offensive production is comparable to Gasol's and whose future production is likely to exceed his.
> 
> We are apparently giving West his choice of the two and are adding a *2 time DPOY forward with a large, money saving expiring contract.* That should be more than enough to get an expensive big guy who sits on the bench calf-deep in ice every chance he gets and has never won a playoff game with his team in 6 years of trying.
> 
> Memphis is a broke and broken franchise that is being chased out of town by its fans. It needs to save money. This trade will help, but Paxson is being too generous by offering a draft choice to boot. Hopefully it's not the NY lottery pick.


Am I missing something? Are you talking about PJ Brown? He was never DPOY! He made second team all defense a couple of times...

I also agree with Johnson and ScottMay that while the franchise is certainly a mess and the owner is left holding the bag after a proposed buyout fell through, there is no panic mode in Memphis that prevents them from waiting until the trade deadline for a better deal, or even waiting until the offseason. It ain't getting much worse for them from now until then.

And blaming Gasol for the Shizzle my Grizzles' playoff woes is like blaming Ernie Banks for the Cubs never winning the Series.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Am I missing something? Are you talking about PJ Brown? He was never DPOY! He made second team all defense a couple of times...
> 
> I also agree with Johnson and ScottMay that while the franchise is certainly a mess and the owner is left holding the bag after a proposed buyout fell through, there is no panic mode in Memphis that prevents them from waiting until the trade deadline for a better deal, or even waiting until the offseason. It ain't getting much worse for them from now until then.
> 
> And blaming Gasol for the Shizzle my Grizzles' playoff woes is like blaming Ernie Banks for the Cubs never winning the Series.


Sorry about the DPOY mistake, but he did make all-NBA defensive team a couple of times if I'm not mistaken. The only point is that PJ is not completely finished as a player -- which might matter from a PR standpoint.

I'm not really sure what the Grizzlies playoff woes can be attributed to, since I don't follow them that closely. But if Gasol is the second coming of basketball Jesus, I would expect they should have won at least one game in 12. 

If the Bulls are going to trade one of their two best young players, last year's #4 pick, PJ and/or a chance at Oden for Gasol, he'd better be the second coming of something pretty special, not the guy who has to ice his ankles constantly and who can't prevent opponent bigs from scoring scores of points.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

McBulls said:


> Trading Nocioni, PJ and the NY pick for Pau is a reasonable trade for both teams. Throw in a couple of 2nd rounders to make it sweet.
> --Nocioni & Pau are roughly the same age.
> --Pau may be a better player -- but not by that much.
> --Nocioni and PJ are both expiring contracts. A resigned Nocioni and the draft pick will cost about as much as Gasol does long term -- but it will be two players not one.
> ...


That'd be about ideal, giving up Nocioni and the pick. I am not thrilled about giving up the pick, but it's better to get rid of a soon to be FA at a position we have good young talent at, and an unknown rather than our good young core.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

McBulls said:


> Trading Nocioni, PJ and the NY pick for Pau is a reasonable trade for both teams. Throw in a couple of 2nd rounders to make it sweet.
> --Nocioni & Pau are roughly the same age.
> --Pau may be a better player -- but not by that much.
> --Nocioni and PJ are both expiring contracts. A resigned Nocioni and the draft pick will cost about as much as Gasol does long term -- but it will be two players not one.
> ...


That's not reasonable, Nocioni isn't on Deng's level and he damn sure isn't on Gasol's man.

Gasol steps into Nocioni's role?! wow lol

You're basically tryiing to get away with rape with your proposal


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

The ROY said:


> That's not reasonable, Nocioni isn't on Deng's level and he damn sure isn't on Gasol's man.
> 
> Gasol steps into Nocioni's role?! wow lol
> 
> You're basically tryiing to get away with rape with your proposal


The NYK pick isn't worth anything? If it nets Oden, Durant, etc it alone is worth more than Gasol. If Gasol had better defense and was a dominant rebounder, then he'd be more valuable.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

DaBabyBullz said:


> The NYK pick isn't worth anything? If it nets Oden, Durant, etc it alone is worth more than Gasol. If Gasol had better defense and was a dominant rebounder, then he'd be more valuable.


The Ny pick is worth ALOT but right now, NY is the 10th worst team in the NBA...so, a deal for it isn't all THAT exciting at the current time


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

The ROY said:


> The Ny pick is worth ALOT but right now, NY is the 10th worst team in the NBA...so, a deal for it isn't all THAT exciting at the current time


They're the #9 team right now according to the standings on NBA.com, and have lost 2 in a row. It'd be better to wait till closer to the deadline to get a better idea of the pick. At the same time though, if we're going to trade for Gasol, the sooner the better so we can develop team chemistry.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

The ROY said:


> That's not reasonable, Nocioni isn't on Deng's level and he damn sure isn't on Gasol's man.
> 
> Gasol steps into Nocioni's role?! wow lol
> 
> You're basically tryiing to get away with rape with your proposal


I guess I value Nocioni more than some. Right now he's pretty close to Deng in my book. Compared to Gasol :

I'd say he's a better defender overall (silly 82games notwithstanding) -- certainly on the perimeter.
He's a better outside shooter.
And he's a pretty good rebounder. Not as good as Gasol, but good nonetheless.
Gasol is clearly better at blocking shots -- for obvious anatomical reasons.
Gasol is also good at passing the ball and gets lots of assists, although it should be noted that he gets a lot more touches than Nocioni.

Of course, I'd rather have Gasol, but to treat Nocioni like he's chopped liver suggests that you have gone blind looking at 82games +/- nonsense. If Jerry West feels the same way, I suppose the Bulls will have to trade someone else. If they want Hinrich, Gordon or Deng (and Deng really doesn't make much sense for them) then they can forget about the NY pick, and settle for a 2008 1st rounder.

If dumping Cardinal is what turns them on, I'm not sure the Bulls would ever make a trade. Cheapskate Jerry will probably veto the idea before it sees the light of day.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

If memory serves we were interested in The Cardigan before he signed a full metal jacket MLE deal 

I guess he held the photos of Jerry West and that Shetland Pony


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> If memory serves we were interested in The Cardigan before he signed a full metal jacket MLE deal
> 
> I guess he held the photos of Jerry West and that Shetland Pony


That's no Shetland Pony. That's Ayn Rand!

:eek8:


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

McBulls said:


> I guess I value Nocioni more than some. Right now he's pretty close to Deng in my book. Compared to Gasol :
> 
> I'd say he's a better defender overall (silly 82games notwithstanding) -- certainly on the perimeter.
> He's a better outside shooter.
> ...


I believed Nocioni is an unrestricted free agent at the end of the season.

Can you honestly see him re-upping in Memphis with a kiddy corp of A couple of lottery picks , Gay and Lowry and supporting cast of Blow Swift, Spanky Miller , Cheech Stods, and Dionne Warwick?

Cowboy Noc is heading west to San Antone unless John Boy Pax gives him the finance to match the romance


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Nocioni is restricted.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I believed Nocioni is an unrestricted free agent at the end of the season.
> 
> Can you honestly see him re-upping in Memphis with a kiddy corp of A couple of lottery picks , Gay and Lowry and supporting cast of Blow Swift, Spanky Miller , Cheech Stods, and Dionne Warwick?
> 
> Cowboy Noc is heading west to San Antone unless John Boy Pax gives him the finance to match the romance


I think Noc is a RFA

I found a couple of articles that say so, and on blogabull, he's saying that Paxson has said he'd match absolutely any offer for Noc by another team.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ESPN has Nocioni listed as a restricted free agent in 2007.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2654216

Chicago Bulls

Restricted: Martynas Andriuskevicius, Andre Barrett, Andres Nocioni, Mike Sweetney

Unrestricted: Malik Allen, P.J. Brown

Limited Salary Protection: None


----------

